# Combining EO for new scents



## Luckyone80 (Dec 29, 2014)

So I have the following EO that I thought some might mix well together but I totally suck at knowing what would go together and don't want to waste any of them. Any mixing ideas?

Lemongrass
Litsea Cubeba
Tea Tree
Eucalyptus
Orange
Winter Gardenia
Amber
Black Tea
Bay Laurel
Baby Rose


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 29, 2014)

The lemongrass and litsea will be similar so I would use either but not both together unless you really like lemony scents. I just did a eucalyptus and tea tree blend and it's really clean. I bet if you add some litsea to it it would be good too. I would also blend litsea or lemongrass with the Orange and the eucalyptus or any other nice earthy scent would be nice. 

Start by putting a drop on a qtip from each scent and holding combos together. You might find you really like something together you wouldn't have expected.


----------



## lsg (Dec 30, 2014)

There are many websites which state what goes well with each essential oil.  Here is one, just click on the essential oil to see its profile.

http://www.aromaweb.com/essentialoils/default.asp#essentialoilprofiles

You will have to register for the forum below, but it has lots of blend combinations:

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php?sid=ee9312a3c4fb953433747ccefd0ad1e5


----------



## Luckyone80 (Dec 30, 2014)

lsg said:


> There are many websites which state what goes well with each essential oil. Here is one, just click on the essential oil to see its profile.
> 
> http://www.aromaweb.com/essentialoils/default.asp#essentialoilprofiles
> 
> ...


 
Ahh, thank you!


----------



## Dahila (Dec 30, 2014)

Isg that link the first one is just awesome, thank you


----------



## lsg (Dec 30, 2014)

No prob.


----------

